# Looking for UK show info/experience. Who can help me with some info?



## RepTech (Aug 3, 2011)

Hi all!

I am expecting a lot of baby snakes (and perhaps other reptiles) this year and will be doing shows around Europe. I've had request from the UK last year so I might be looking into doing a UK show in the second half of 2012.

I've been to the UK several times on business but never for anything reptile related. As the investment is quite large to just go over and see what happens I would like to be a bit better informed on the reptile shows that take place in the UK.

Who can tell me what the biggest/best reptile shows are in the UK in the second half of 2012??

Any help is greatly appreciated :2thumb:


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

Got to be worth trying out the Doncaster show in September as this usually attracts a decent crowd. It is centrally located in the UK with people treking down from Scotland and up from the South plus Scousers from the west. Also close to Hull for the ferry crossing. Not too sure if that crossing is still going and if so probably expensive, but worth it for saving 450 km of travel up from Dover. You won't be able to mix your equipment and animals on the same table at UK shows. But can get round that by booking an extra table in Mrs Rep Techs name like wot other people do. Or even your father in laws name like wot other people do:lol2:


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Will he have to be a member of the I.H.S. or affiliated club to get a table?


----------



## RepTech (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks for the information. I've heard a lot about the Doncaster show and it seems to be one of the better shows in the UK. 

If a membership of sorts is required that would be handy to know haha. Booking under 2 names should not be a big issue, the animals I have are sold under the RepLife name and the products under the RepTech name. Most products are also fitted with a european plug so I won't be offering to much product anyway. Anything without a plug should be ok though


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

The equipment is double insulated and European plugs are no problem. Just lop it off and stick a UK one on it.
Re IHS membership as far as I am aware you can sign up online via the IHS site.


----------



## RepTech (Aug 3, 2011)

Austin Allegro said:


> The equipment is double insulated and European plugs are no problem. Just lop it off and stick a UK one on it.
> Re IHS membership as far as I am aware you can sign up online via the IHS site.


What you say about the plugs is true, however as a company/brand it is difficult to sell products when I know they will be altered in such a manner. It voids any warranty I can give as a company (insurance related).


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

RepTech said:


> What you say about the plugs is true, however as a company/brand it is difficult to sell products when I know they will be altered in such a manner. It voids any warranty I can give as a company (insurance related).


Dam so that one i bought of you at Houten at the beginning of the month must be warranty void now as I have stuck a UK plug on it:lol2:


----------



## RepTech (Aug 3, 2011)

Hahahaaha, I have full trust in the products I offer. It's the insurance companies that don't like people altering CE marked products...


----------

